# 필러



## slowlikemolasses

필러라고 관한 이목구비에 얘기때 무슨 뜻인가요? 영어로 응답해 주세요. ㄱㅅ


----------



## Kross

필러, ‘filler’ is a simple cosmetic surgery. They say that it is used to get rid of wrinkles and lift up a nose a bit. So 필러 is a medical term and a loan word from English. I guess those who are highly interested in plastic surgery can recognize the word at once.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

필러라고 관한 애교살에 얘기때 또한 사용할 수도 있어요?


----------



## Kross

Yes, it needs to be used to artificially make 애교살.


----------

